# Dotnet > Gnral Dotnet > Rseau >  Question : Envoi de donnes avec rponse en synchrone

## LaurentC33

Bonsoir !

J'ai une question simple (enfin jespre).
J'utilise les sockets afin de faire un appel  un serveur avec un objet (que je converti en byte) en paramtre, et je voudrais recevoir une valeur de retour. Problme : Il faut que je fasse cela en synchrone. Est-ce possible ? Je sais le faire en asynchrone mais en synchrone je ne sais pas comment cela peut fonctionner

----------

